
Startpage Acquired by System1, Privacy One Group – Still Safe? - eth0up
https://restoreprivacy.com/startpage-system1-privacy-one-group/
======
JohnFen
I don't consider them still safe.

That isn't a knowledge claim, though -- I don't _know_ if they're safe or not.

The same is true for pretty much every other online service -- none of us have
the means of verifying if a service is well-behaved or not. So, as a (poor)
proxy for that, we have to go by reputation.

Since going by reputation has very large error bars from the outset, any hint
that a company may be compromised has to be taken very seriously. A service or
company being owned by someone who makes their money by leveraging user data
is a very large hint!

I can't know if Startpage is OK or not, and in the absence of being able to
determine that, the red flag of their ownership must carry a huge amount of
weight. Therefore, I must consider Startpage as compromised and risky by
default.

------
lioeters
As a happy user of DDG, I've never used Startpage - and after reading this
article, will be recommending those around me to never use it either.

